# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschapsdiabetes - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Diabetes Gravidarum oftewel zwangerschapsdiabetes (vroeger ook wel zwangerschapssuiker genoemd) ontstaat meestal na de 20e week van de zwangerschap. Zwangerschapsdiabetes komt voor bij 1 op de 20 zwangerschappen en kan goed behandeld worden. Meestal verdwijnt de diabetes na de bevalling. Voor diabetes die al voor de zwangerschap bestaat, zie diabetes en zwangerschap. 

*Verschijnselen*
Zwangerschapsdiabetes wordt soms ontdekt door
 veel dorst
 veel plassen
 extreme groei van de baarmoeder
Het komt echter ook heel vaak voor dat er geen klachten zijn. 

*Oorzaken*
Tijdens de zwangerschap daalt de nuchtere bloedglucosespiegel, waarschijnlijk doordat er constant glucose aan de baby afgegeven wordt. Nuchter betekent dat je nog niets gegeten of gedronken hebt. Vroeger werd glucose ook wel suiker genoemd, maar deze benaming is verwarrend, vandaar dat we tegenwoordig liever de correcte naam glucose gebruiken. Na het eten of drinken van koolhydraten (bijvoorbeeld brood, melk, aardappelen, suiker) neemt de bloedglucosespiegel toe. Het lichaam kan dit normaal gesproken goed opvangen, maar soms is dit niet mogelijk omdat de insuline niet goed kan werken of omdat er te weinig insuline gemaakt wordt. Er is dan sprake van zwangerschapsdiabetes.
Je hebt in deze situaties een verhoogd risico op zwangerschapsdiabetes:
 als jouw vader, moeder, broer of zus diabetes heeft
 als je in een eerdere zwangerschap diabetes hebt gehad of voor de zwangerschap gestoorde glucosetolerantie had
 bij overgewicht (BMI> 27kg/m2)
 als je eerder een kind kreeg dat zwaarder was dan 4500 gram (macrosomie)
 als je herhaald een miskraam, overmatig vruchtwater (polyhydramnion), preëclampsie of groeivertraging hebt gehad
 als je van Hindoestaanse of Mediterrane afkomst bent
Als je een verhoogd risico loopt, zal de verloskundige of arts na de 24e week twee tot drie keer in de zwangerschap je bloedglucosespiegel (laten) bepalen. Het is niet betrouwbaar om alleen de urine op glucose te testen. Meestal wordt een bovengrens van 6,1 mmol/l aangehouden, als de bloedglucose hoger is wordt verder onderzoek gedaan.

*Gevolgen*
Als je zwangerschapsdiabetes hebt, hoef je niet bang te zijn dat jouw kindje meer risico op aangeboren afwijkingen heeft dan wanneer je geen zwangerschapsdiabetes zou hebben. Jouw bloedglucose ging immers pas stijgen nadat alle lichaamsstructuren al gevormd waren. Zwangerschapsdiabetes heeft wel de volgende risicos:
 groot kind
 minder rijping van de longen
 veel vruchtwater
 vroeggeboorte
 te lage bloedglucose bij de baby na de geboorte

Als jij diabetes hebt, is het risico groter dat jouw baby een hoog geboortegewicht heeft. Dit kan gevolgen hebben voor het verloop van de bevalling. Ook de kans dat de longen minder gerijpt zijn, is voor kinderen van moeders met diabetes groter omdat bij sterke schommelingen in de bloedglucosespiegel de rijping langzamer verloopt. Omdat de baby in de baarmoeder gewend is aan veel glucose, produceert zijn lichaam na de geboorte nog veel insuline zodat de bloedglucose daalt. Als de baby na de geboorte niet meer zoveel glucose krijgt aangevoerd, kan hij een te laag bloedglucosegehalte krijgen omdat er in verhouding te veel insuline is. Een te laag bloedglucosegehalte kan schadelijk zijn voor de baby. Het is dus heel belangrijk dat de bloedglucose de eerste 24 uur na de geboorte op vaste tijdstippen wordt gecontroleerd totdat de bloedglucose stabiel is.

*Behandeling*
Als jouw bloedglucosespiegel te hoog is, is het soms al voldoende om een gezonde voeding te gebruiken, waarbij extra aandacht nodig is voor:
 de juiste hoeveelheid energie (calorieën) zodat je niet zwaarder wordt dan wenselijk is
 koolhydraatrijke producten (brood, aardappelen, pasta, melk etc) over de dag verdelen door drie hoofdmaaltijden verdeeld over de dag te gebruiken, eventueel met tussenmaaltijden
 je kunt wel suiker gebruiken, bijvoorbeeld een boterham met jam of een schaaltje vla, maar drink liever geen grote hoeveelheden drank met suiker (frisdrank, koffie of thee met suiker). Je kunt wel light-frisdranken en zoetjes gebruiken. De grens van de zoetstof cyclamaat is het eerst bereikt. Je komt hier boven als je meer dan 7 glazen (1,8 liter) frisdrank of yoghurtdrank met cyclamaat per dag of maximaal 11 zoetjes met 40 mg cyclamaat per tabletje of een combinatie daarvan per dag gebruikt. Van de andere zoetstoffen kun je wat betreft de veiligheid enkele liters per dag drinken, maar deze hoeveelheden zijn wat betreft een gezonde gevarieerde voeding niet aan te raden.
 Vraag aan je arts om een verwijzing naar een diëtist. Een diëtist kan je ondermeer uitleggen hoe je met koolhydraten kunt variëren, dit is zeker belangrijk als je insuline gaat gebruiken. Ook als je twijfelt of je je voeding wel goed samenstelt, kan een diëtist je hierin adviseren.

Na maximaal vier weken wordt opnieuw de bloedglucosespiegel bepaald. Als die (met dieet) goed is, dan mag je gewoon onder begeleiding van de verloskundige blijven en worden de bloedglucosespiegels iedere vier weken bepaald. Als die goed blijven, mag je desgewenst thuis bevallen en wordt na de geboorte de bloedglucosespiegel bij de baby een aantal keer bepaald.
Als ondanks het dieet de bloedglucosespiegel nog te hoog is (meestal wordt als maximale nuchtere waarde 5,3 mmol/l aangehouden en 6,7 mmol/l als maximale waarde na het eten), word je naar de gynaecoloog verwezen. Meestal schrijft deze dan insuline voor, sinds kort worden ook wel tabletten gebruikt.
Als er geen complicaties optreden kun je een normale geboorte afwachten.
*
Na de bevalling*
Na de bevalling kun jij weer normaal gaan eten, uiteraard wel met het advies om gezonde voeding te gebruiken. Je kunt stoppen met insuline en/of bloedglucoseverlagende medicatie, tenzij er sterke aanwijzingen zijn dat het toch om blijvende diabetes gaat. Ongeveer zes weken na de bevalling wordt jouw bloedglucosegehalte nogmaals gecontroleerd om uit te sluiten dat het toch om blijvende' diabetes gaat. Bij ongeveer 6% van de zwangeren waarbij tijdens de zwangerschap diabetes ontdekt is, komt namelijk ook na de bevalling nog een stoornis in de glucosetolerantie voor die uiteraard behandeld moet worden.

De kans om bij een volgende zwangerschap of op latere leeftijd diabetes te krijgen is verhoogd (30-50%). Een goed gewicht behouden of krijgen en voldoende bewegen is heel belangrijk om deze kans te verkleinen. Laat je bloedglucose daarom ieder jaar of eens per twee jaar controleren bij de huisarts, en ook als je een nieuwe zwangerschapswens hebt.

_Bron:www.baby-op-komst.nl_

----------

